# tall bloodlines



## teekies113 (Feb 17, 2015)

I am looking for a bloodline that focuses on height and not width. I have an apbt who is about 26 inches at the shoulder. I don't know his bloodlines. The family I rescued him from didn't expect to need to teach him and he spent most of his time in a crate. I was more worried about getting him home then getting his papers. He was 80 lbs at 8 months. Anyway, all the breeders I have found (xl and xxl) seem to be going for an overall large size. I'm looking for a dog with more height then bulk. Yes, I know you usually get both but is there a bloodline that is tall and athletic (vs tall and body builder) out there?


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

There are certain bloodlines that produce more "leggy" dogs, but most APBTs are not all that tall. I wouldn't go near XL or XXL breeders if you're looking for an APBT as those are terms that refer to the American Bully, or just plain old backyard breeder terms in some cases.


----------



## teekies113 (Feb 17, 2015)

What would those "leggy" bloodlines be? I know that my boy now is very possibly a mix and that if he isn't then he is a freak of nature and too tall for breed standards. It's his attitude and size that we are looking for in another dog sooooo....


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

I like a lot of Garner dogs for the legginess (most, actually), Sorrells, a lot of OFRN stuff (not as much of a fan of the larger dogs though), Boogieman dogs, etc. Although there are some that do turn out more one way than the other, it does have a lot to do with the individual dogs in the pedigree. Research bloodlines, find one you like and then research individual dogs within that line/breeders that work with it. Then go from there. I'm sure others will chime in with more info, I'm still doing a lot of research myself and just starting to see which dogs I tend to be more drawn to.


----------



## teekies113 (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks! I'm glad to know about the xl and xxl though. I wasn't a fan of what I was seeing anyway (too much muscle). I'm glad to have a starting place though so thanks again!


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

No problem, I am just starting to learn myself, FWIW.


----------



## Pantherman (Feb 12, 2015)

what you are describing is not a real pit bull. Many years back people where breeding mastiffs with amstaffs (some pits) to get the grey color or the big muscular body. They registered them as apbt under the UKC and ADBA. Any dog weighing over 75 lbs is probably not a pure pit bull. Most of this big dogs can be described as American Bullys.


----------

